# Hello from NY



## extrion (May 24, 2015)

Made a post earlier then realized that I had not made an intro post like I thought I had when I first joined, so thought I would do that now.  

My name is Aaron, I live in the Albany area in New York. I have studied Karate and Muso Jikiden Eishin-Ryu Iaijutsu for over a 1.5 years and just started a few weeks ago studying Shinto Muso-Ryu Jojutsu.  I am mostly a lurker, reading and learning what I can from the vast knowledge pool here, but I may join in on conversations from time to time.  
It's great to have a forum like this around.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 24, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## Steve (May 24, 2015)

Welcome.  I hope you have a good time here.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 24, 2015)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## jezr74 (May 24, 2015)

Welcome Extrion


----------



## Shai Hulud (May 25, 2015)

Welcome toMT and my personal greetings from St. Petersburg.


----------



## Buka (May 26, 2015)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## Kan Ryu (May 26, 2015)

Welcome!

Sounds like good arts you have chosen. I also practice both arts within my curriculum!

Enjoy ;o)


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2015)

welcome to MT


----------



## Brian King (May 26, 2015)

Welcome to Martial Talk,Aaron. Looking forward to reading your thoughts and opinions in the conversations.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 27, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 29, 2015)

Sorry I missed this before.  Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## donald1 (May 29, 2015)

Hello!


----------



## sfs982000 (May 29, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## extrion (May 31, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome.


----------



## Chrisoro (Aug 10, 2015)

Sorry for being late to the party, but welcome!


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 27, 2016)

extrion said:


> Made a post earlier then realized that I had not made an intro post like I thought I had when I first joined, so thought I would do that now.
> 
> My name is Aaron, I live in the Albany area in New York. I have studied Karate and Muso Jikiden Eishin-Ryu Iaijutsu for over a 1.5 years and just started a few weeks ago studying Shinto Muso-Ryu Jojutsu.  I am mostly a lurker, reading and learning what I can from the vast knowledge pool here, but I may join in on conversations from time to time.
> It's great to have a forum like this around.


 
You can ignore my reply to you on my "Just Got Permission to Teach" thread because I just found out what style you are studying here! Welcome to the boards. Maybe sometime we could hang out for a friendly exchanging of techniques.


----------



## extrion (Sep 27, 2016)

wingchun100 said:


> You can ignore my reply to you on my "Just Got Permission to Teach" thread because I just found out what style you are studying here! Welcome to the boards. Maybe sometime we could hang out for a friendly exchanging of techniques.



Yeah, it would be interesting to see another style as well as it's always nice to meet another martial artist outside the dojo family.


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 27, 2016)

extrion said:


> Yeah, it would be interesting to see another style as well as it's always nice to meet another martial artist outside the dojo family.


 
Right. Plus I am sick of practicing wing chun versus wing chun. I want to know how it would work against someone fighting in a different range.


----------



## Tames D (Sep 27, 2016)

Welcome Extrion.


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 28, 2016)

extrion said:


> Yeah, it would be interesting to see another style as well as it's always nice to meet another martial artist outside the dojo family.



I'm in Troy.  I study Seido Karate.  Maybe the 3 of us get together and respectfully beat each other up


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 29, 2016)

JR 137 said:


> I'm in Troy.  I study Seido Karate.  Maybe the 3 of us get together and respectfully beat each other up


 
That would be great. LOL I can PM you both my number and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## frank raud (Oct 1, 2016)

G'day,eh?


----------

